# Magic's 1-2-1 tuition day



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I had Simon booked in for a 1-2-1 tuition day not long ago as he is currenly using a DA on his and his girlfriends car and wanted better results so this was a rotary tuition day. 
I thought I would share some pics. :thumb:

I now use a full car for these days as that way you can try all curves and angles of machine polishing.


















































































































































































Full dates for 1-2-1 tuition days and group days will be posted in a thread of its own in a few days.

Robbie


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice one - looks like a good day there, and a lot of good afters on that car, belter of a car to use (candyfloss pink).  I love seeing things like this - education is one of the best ways to get detailing better known


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

nice to see people offering these days nice for us amateurs to learn from a pro may have to get myself booked on one of these when the new dates come up:buffer:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good old vauxhall red, where did you get the lambo banners Robbie?

Rgds
Gav


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Nice one - looks like a good day there, and a lot of good afters on that car, belter of a car to use (candyfloss pink).  I love seeing things like this - education is one of the best ways to get detailing better known


Could not agree more :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Good old vauxhall red, where did you get the lambo banners Robbie?
> 
> Rgds
> Gav


Ebay mate but well rare :wall:


----------



## Symac (Jul 26, 2008)

Had a really good day! I Learnt Loads. Thanks for giving up your time Robbie, I will be in touch soon !


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Symac said:


> Had a really good day! I Learnt Loads. Thanks for giving up your time Robbie, I will be in touch soon !


Your more than welcome mate :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

looks like a good class! ive just bought an r reg vectra estate as my project car. It should be red but is currently sporting a lovely pink colour.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Saw that Tigra there yesterday when i popped in to see Alex in Elite.

Could have been you I asked where he was! He mentioned the detailing tuition days and looking forward to attending the next one!

Paul.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Taffyopel said:


> Saw that Tigra there yesterday when i popped in to see Alex in Elite.
> 
> Could have been you I asked where he was! He mentioned the detailing tuition days and looking forward to attending the next one!
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul

Yes it was me mate nice car :thumb:


----------

